# Union Pacific "Big Blow" GTEL8500 "Back to Work"



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

You remember last time you seem that forum late 2008? This going to be Union Pacific Big Blow Gas-Turbine largest powerful monster locomotive project.
This is a control-unit i working on this project. You can see how small then my UP58 the GTEL4500. however the *GTEL8500* will be larger then GTEL4500.









How large that locomotive?????

Both is a UP Turbine GTEL4500 with tender above and *GTEL8500* no tender Below.









The Monster "Virginian" Electric locomotive is the larger single locomotive beat baby turbine.









With the tender on Big blow *GTEL8500* this will be 3-unit together large locomotive beat Virginian locomotive.









Soooo. Back to Work on it. I working on the Turbine-unit of Detail of sliding-Door detail vent and non-vent.
That Air-Vent of the Large Main Twin-Generator. 










That is Non- Vent of the Main Gas-Turbine Engine. The Air-Vent have been cover in the late 1960's









alot of detail.









The Turbine Exhaust and doors.









That is Larger Air-Intake Detail. That Air-Intake heading to the main Turbine.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan looks like another great build. How many motors will this one have?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, it will take 4 motor block of 3-axles.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

And maybe one of these to turn a generator? 

http://www.waoline.com/detente/hobby/HobbyTurbines.htm


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That's going to be one large loco. Who's power bricks will you be using? I guess you will have to make the truck frames also. Later RJD


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian you do some great work buddy. You must have some layout and lots of rolling stock to justify those monsters. Keep the pics coming I enjoy following your work.
Rod F.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work, as usual. And HUGE , as usual!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice! Looking forward to further progress!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I feel sorry for the tree stumps...


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! That's a big loco, and some nice modeling work!


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Bryan, 
Glad to see that you have a new builder’s log going. I look forward to following them as always. The big blow looks great, but I still like your early Pennsylvania stuff! 
Joel


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I workin the Cab-unit Grill Air-Vent Detail. The Air-Vent is a Radiator,Radiator Fan, and Air Compressors. I will cut the side doors later.









The Detail behind the Turbine-unit of Turbine Exhaust with lift-ring on the bodyshell.









Cut a Doors for connection doors, and Turbine-unit front bodyshell lift-ring.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Bryan. Keep the posting going. I really enjoy your building threads....and videos.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Last night, I didnt check out the Drawing plan when i found out make sure right prototype it was 2-1/2" shorter. I carefully remove Radiator detaill off the roof. No problem cutting plastic bodyshell.

















I Add 2-1/2" longer plastic. The Good news all roof Detail right on the same place. but the Radiator will be longer from the prototype drawing.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan, 

Dude, you amaze me with your work. And when I found out all this is done in your bedroom and not an actual shop area, I was even more blown away. I can see these models are so big you had to use some of the bed for laying out the work. Keep it up.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, before he started sanding that red putty, the carpet was yellow.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

A New Radiator detail on the Control-Unit roof. and new Diesel Exhaust smoke Stack.

















I NOT making a mess in my bedroom floor. LOL....


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan...is there wood under all that styrene? I've forgotten where you started.


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

Brian, nice job. Where did you get your drawing? 

Howard


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good thing you found your mistake early. Looking good. Later RJD


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

This is profusion of control cable between the units, Many of the electric cables connection: traction motor,Diesel to Turbine, Dynamic Brake, traction generators to Control,and M.U. cable for add another locomotive.









Mike: i didnt use a wood under all that styrene. Here a photo. it all plastic styrene i use make the body shell.









Howard: some Turbine drawing is from the book "Turbine Westward" by Thos. R. Lee
So.. I use on the computer to make into 1:29 scale prototype.


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Brian, The drawing I have from that book is really rough and light. Yours looks nice and crisp. I have a first release of the "Turbines Westward" book, maybe they fixed the drawing before a second printing? Or did you fix it on your computer? 

Howard


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Howard, Try this This website http://paintshop.railfan.net/ Here a big turbine drawing http://paintshop.railfan.net/images...rbine.html I use that website is help to see better drawing.. No roof detail, and no front and back detail. only the side detail!!!! i look alot the real picture for prototype.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan 

Glad to see you posting again. I like this engine and I like your workmanship. I will be eagerly following this build. 

Terl


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I carefully cutting the cab nose to make a sandbox detail on both side of the nose.

















I rebuild a Air-vent Grill again because it was too small 3/4" short. I carefully remove Air-Vent Grill with a Block Plane blade. I save the plastic detail grill.
Then do over again. it so easy.
BEFORE:









AFTER: It look alot better from the drawing plan.

















The Cab Control-unit is done.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I working on Cab Control-Unit Fuel Tank and battery box detail.









































Door handle on doors detail.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

It took me long time to firgure out to make ladder detail for Turbine-unit. The turbine-unit take 10 ladder! it alot detail. I got the main frame install with 5 ladder on the turbine-unit. i got 5 more to go. 
Also the Cab-unit have install the main frame with fuel tank. The cab-unit will take 6 more ladder. total is 16 ladder on Cab-unit and Turbine-unit. it 11 more to go.

Cab-unit.

















Turbine-unit

























That is Turbine-Unit main frame easy to remove and ladder detail on the frame.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got turbine-unit ladder is done.! Also I Rephoto for better view picture. you can see close better detail.!


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

Bryan, 

Very nice job! 

Howard


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here a Video.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Now there's a man with his priorities straight: Get it on the track now, paint later.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW!! Awesome work mate, keep it up.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow those are long engines. What radius do you have them going around? 

Terl


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Terl, That monster 3-unit total 78" long with a cab-turbine-tender That is a Larger locomotive i ever made. My layout is 14 feet by 30 feet! i have 9 foot curve and 10 foot curve. It can go 8 foot curve and large curve up to 20 foot curve.

I finally come up idea! I use a "MDC roundhouse" cover hopper car roof for the Turbine unit catwalk . I cut the catwalk detail.









The catwalk detail is on the turbine-unit.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan, 
You are a creative guy, the way you figure out to use different items like that.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Bryan it's really coming along. Looks great and can't wait too see it under it's own power


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan, 

At the risk of sounding redundant, "WOW"!


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Bryan, 
You da man!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I Give up I was think about use a SD45 EMD Flexicoil Truck frame. I do build myself Turbine truck frame. It also good can use for the UP U50C when the Big Blow turbine retired trade-in to GE in the late 1960's.

It took 8 Styrene to make turbine truck frame. I cutting the truck frame all by hand.


















Make a double drop-equalized. and glued-on









I use 5/16" x 2" x .047" comp spring on the Frame and double drop-equalized make like on prototype it will be more detail on Turbine Truck Frame.
Right now i holding-off for 4 Aristo 3-axle motor block.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

The detail is coming on! I use Furniture Nails smooth brass to make axle bearing cap cover.










Closer look detail.









closer look with comp spring









another closer look without comp spring and axle bearing cap cover. I need to get more comp spring.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

All the Comp Springs is finish. 









I doing a testing Turbine truck on the SD45. I took EMD flexicoil truck frame off put on Turbine truck frame. It work well. No problem at all.


















no problem on the s-curve.









It about 1/8" to 1/4" space for wheel axle move left and right when heading to the curve track.









Sytrene plastic holding the turbine turck frame.









It need more detail on Turbine frame.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

The detail on Turbine trucks frame is almost done ready for brake cylinder detail.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't tell from the photos if you did or not, but I'd definitely put some kind of metal pin through the frame into the styrene block that holds the frame onto the truck. I know the solvent cement can be good stuff, but for structural joints that will see a fair amount of stress through handling and going "bump" over the track, I'm a huge fan of mechanical reinforcement. I'd just drill two 1/16" holes into the block and insert some brass wire. File the ends even with the face of the truck, and you'll never notice they're there once it's painted. There's just too much work involved in those frames to watch them fall off and get mangled. 

The entire project looks great, even if it doesn't have siderods.  

Later, 

K


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh come on Kevin, you know as well as I do that a Gas-Turbine painted into EBT colors would look sweet rolling down the track through Rockhill Furnace!!! 

Seriously Bryan, your work is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Bryan that is quite the awesome work you are doing on her! Very talented, keep it up and looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

[/b]Wow Bryan, You even make your own truck frames !!! 
I've only done that on some caboose truck frames. NP had a very unique truck on their cabeese that was a pain in the A** to make, but your loco trucks are wonderful !! Next time I need some unique trucks, I'll look you up. I Love your use of the older Aristo non see-thru walkways, need some more ??? Well, I just had to comment on your intresting project. Looks nice !!! Perhaps maybe someday you'll make a GN Y or W class electric. Well it's time for me to get back to my SD-9 radiator work. I look forward to seeing your completed model. Rocky[/b]


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan 

Haven't heard from you in a while. Hope you are doing well and look forward to seeing more on this Big Blow Turbine build. 

Terl


----------



## Soaper (Jan 3, 2011)

wow great progress... saw you build up the loco... that was impressive... this will be crazy huge


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Bryan, 
You Sir are a steely-eyed railroad man! Just outstanding! 
Best, Ted


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW! bryan you are the BOMB!! SUPER work!

Bubba


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan, looking good, but been awhile since you posted any progress pix, any change?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well IT about time. 










The cab uint and Turbine unit ride on E8 trucks! all the part is from Aristo E8 wiring, lighting,motor block on the monster turbine. 3 unit turbine is 6 feet long! I trying get running for Sept thingy marty cozad open house next month.

so project NEVER finish over 2 year! NOW i back dude.


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

I was living in Ogden in 1970 and wandered down to the round house to see how long it would be before I was thrown out. Usually about 30 minutes, but on this day I was inside the round house for that long before getting the boot. The place was filled with control units. I even climbed up into one. The turbines were stripped out and setting outside. 2 were moved to SLC where they sat for over 10 years. But WOW. So dang cool. They have the last full set on display there now. But at the time, they were just scrap. 

Dale


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

New nose have been modfiled..


















roof detail...









B-unit...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Bryan, 
It's great to see you back and being creative again. I want to see your beauty when she's done. 

John


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Good you see you back at it Bryan! Looks like you have another amazing loco coming. 

Chris


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

It well be running without UP paint at NTCGRR open house! ! i'm not doing hurry! doing working on B-unit wiring hook-up!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Good. That is a thing of beauty and it would be a d*mn shame to rush it to completion _ but we definitely want to see it at Marty's!!_


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow is right! This is very inspiring. It's great to see the steps you're taking. Thanks for posting, Joe


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That thing is a monster! Good thing you are such a big guy. Looking good, anxious to see it at Marty's. Not long now.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here a Video!!! WE are Testing the turbine make sure is working now!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Bryan, you need a large hairdryer to make all the "Noise" that unit could make!!!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

On the Turbine-unit i add some weight inside carbody. It 15 lbs steel! it sa same weight on dash-9. Also Two smoke unit from E8 inside turbine-unit of exhaust casing.











With Exhaust casing.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Bryan - weird idea here, inside the turbine, do you have room for like a 4 - 6 oz model airplane fuel tank to hold lots of smoke fluid so this puppy will make smoke for ever..? would need a small controlled pump to feed the fluid while running, but it should be able to work somehow!!!!!! 

"really cool" 

Dirk DMS Ry.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

All you need is one of these smoke units. http://www.harbormodels.com/site08/main_pages/smoker.htm

The best on the market.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here the video of Turbine-unit smoke up in air with Two smoke unit from Aristo E8.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe if You added a fan to simulate the turbine effect some more....


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm trying!!!!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You'll get there!!!!!! 

WE know You will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Inside the Big Blow.. you can see all par tof wiring from Aristo E8 to Big Blow. the weight use a steel hand rail posts and welding it together for extra weight for puuling long trains!

inside the Turbine unit the weight,frame, wiring,smoke units,motor blocks and body shell weight 16lbs.









Two Smoke unit for Turbine Exhaust 









inside the Cab unit the weight,frame, wiring,smoke unit,motor blocks and bod shell weight 18 lbs.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan what are you going to use for sound? It is coming along great!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Soundtraxx makes a sound unit for a UP turbine. 

Soundtraxx Turbine Sound Sample

Not sure if it is specifically for the "big blow" models though. Also it is intended for smaller scales (HO), so probably not enough sound output for 1:29.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron and Matt, i dont know what sound i can put on this turbine. not right now....

Install train air horn from aristo E8 to GTEL8500 cab unit top of radiator. Early 1960's the horns were originally located. On the cab roof but icing problems in cold weather dictated their movement to the diesel radiator behind auxiliary diesel exhaust.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well 100% of safely step rail is complete. exhaust casing has paint it red primer like rust. and i order Kadee 906 type E coupler sometime week.It will ready to run service soon...

Look like brand new turbine engine exhaust casing pull out of the GE plant locomotive built shop.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Try this sound unit, sounds good and is cheap.....http://www.ramrcandramtrack.com/ramdemos/ram79/ram_79demo.html

Jethro


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

It almost done.! now it it have main headlight and light numberboard unit. last thing i need ia kadee coupler..


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey, Brian - how ya' doing on the BIG Blow loco... 

Drive Ya' nuts yet? 

Gunn'a be ready for Marty's in a week! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk, last night I paint trucks sliver make look better. I still wait for kadee coupler 906 for A and B units. But kadee on backorder. Bummer good news I going bring my big turbine and little turbine. Big turbine will be without full UP Paint. I'm ready.......


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Bryan 

I have two pairs of Kadee 906 couplers you can use. Send a PM and tell me where you want them sent. I can have them in the mail today for you.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Somehow I missed the resurrection of this thread, amazing build, that's bigger than my whole layout! If I ever need help building the Project X19 atomic locomotive, I know who to call.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Were Home last night from Nebraska. First time running at marty open house. Oh yes!!!!!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

It is always a pleasure seeing you Brian at Maty's function.

I think of all the builders I know and have seen you are by far, to me the best at building from scratch. Your engines are just awesome!

I am glad you are back to working on the turbine...the last one you did was just superb!

Hope to see you agian at another of Marty's functions!

Bubba


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank Bubba, Also marty told me I'm a " Built Most Beautiful Model Ugly Locomotive" i ever seen...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yah - leave it to Marty to say sum'thn' like that!!! 

Now I bet you are bumped to get 'er done and painted .. 

Dirk


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan, great to see you at Marty's, you are doing a great job on the turbine.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

1.) You're crazy. 
2.) That is crazy awesome!


----------



## ddgoose6991 (Jan 6, 2013)

First of all amazing work!!!! what would it cost for you to do a second? I have this exact set up in O scale and i would love to have one of these. Look forward to updated pics.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Anyone try ask me is turbine done yet? I say NO! But was Ready to paint soon i'm not give up! Anything i having trouble post my forum. i use wireless internet. alot time it cant let me in this website! sometime i will let me in!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Bryan, 
I've had that happen a couple of times lately... 
Shad has a work party scheduled for Sat. nite. 

Good to see you back, 
Is it done yet, now? 

John


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Great work Bryan. I am really enjoyng your posts on this project.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

It heading to the Paint Shop paint it about time !


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It will be nice to see this beast finally painted. Most RRs would not allow a loco run without a road number







. Later RJD


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan is it going to ready for the show this weekend up in Ogden?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, No.. it Ready for Start paint in the shop


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Brian, that is some fine detail work! 
Ron


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't wait for the pics of finished unit!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan Have you finished painting it? Like to see the pics. Later RJD


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Paint is done! it was looking good!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

try this! http://cs.trains.com/grw/m/garden-r...88843.aspx


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful paint job, I can't wait to see her finished. 

John


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job Bryan!!! It looks great with its new paint job. That is one impressive loco.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thats a mighty fine paint job.......


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here late photos taking last year..


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful! Good to see them finished and that you are still with us.
Happy Rails,
John


----------



## sswcharlie (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone
Thanks for the link Don.

Wow, that is some project Bryan has built. Any completed photos available?

The unit built here, is that what they called the PA-1 version ? What road # was this. In the book pictured 'Big Blow Turbines, is there any plans etc of any of the turbines. Will try and locate a copy.

Would like to find plans of the 3 parts of the turbine set that Bryan has built.
Thankyou

Charles Harris


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Brian. That sure is a beast! But looks great, love the finished product.


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

pictures like this are inspirational for me!


----------

